
New Features in Python 3.9 You Should Know About - MartinHeinz
https://medium.com/@martin.heinz/new-features-in-python-3-9-you-should-know-about-14f3c647c2b4
======
gigatexal
Hmm. Not sure I like the new dictionary merge operator but I don’t have to use
it so that’s good.

